# Laufende Uhr in Powerpoint



## Luda (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo, hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man in Powerpoint eine laufende Uhr bekommt
Ich benutze Powerpoint aus office XP 

Schöne Grüße
Luda


----------



## LukeP (26. Juli 2005)

Da habe ich mich ueber den Treffer wohl umsonst gefreut!?
Hat tatsaechlich niemand eine Antwort parat?


----------



## wackelpudding (26. Juli 2005)

Meint ihr sowas?


----------

